
Akon, AKoin, and the real-life Wakanda - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/06/20/akon-is-looking-to-build-a-real-life-wakanda-powered-by-his-newly-announced-cryptocurrency/
======
haspoken
2,000 square meters would fit in a square 45 meters by 45 meters.

The actual gift appears to be 2000 sq Acres gifted from Senegalise President
Macky Sall.

